# Any advice on hogs at cohutta?



## lock on (Dec 24, 2012)

I have a buddy from Illinois coming into town thurs and wanted any help to put him on a hog n north ga. Cohutta was my best guess. What do y'all think?


----------



## Inthegarge (Dec 24, 2012)

Yes, but be ready to walk a lot up and down the mountains....


----------



## lock on (Dec 24, 2012)

Any direction on where they are this time of year? Pm me if you can help and don't want everyone on here to see where I should start.


----------



## deadend (Dec 24, 2012)

You gots to have luck and lots of it. They're too nomadic to count on. You'd have better luck on Pinelog.


----------



## Boar Hog (Dec 24, 2012)

I just hope you eat your wheaties. Cohutta is a tough place to hunt. Good luck!


----------



## lock on (Dec 24, 2012)

Yeah I've experienced it, I told him to be ready it's tough walking.


----------



## Ajohnson0587 (Dec 29, 2012)

I hunted cohutta in November for the bear hunt and got my first black bear, it's the most rugged place I've hunted and it wore me out and I'm 25 lol. In the mornings right as the sun was coming up I could hear them in a gorge below the food plot I was hunting. I think they called it Devil's gorge and the pinhoti trail runs right above it. I hunted the gorge one morning and didn't see a thing, but there were plenty of FRESH tree rubs, foot tracks, and spots where they were rooting. It was very thick down there, I had a field of view of about 35-40yrds at most (still a fair amount of leaves on trees so it might be better now) and there were a lot of baby pines that were about 5-6 foot tall. Hope this advise helps, good luck .


----------



## whitetailfreak (Dec 29, 2012)

Cohutta is somewhat of a tease for hog hunters, and most pigs are killed by opportunist deer and bear hunters. Our hogs are very nomadic and constantly on the move looking for their next meal. This nomadic nature leaves behind what seems like hog rooting and sign in every drainage on the mountain. It is very common to see lots of sign but very few sightings (hence the "tease" I speak of). Don't forget that it will be small game weapons only, and my choice would be a .50 Smokepole. In the event that you get a hog, I would be prepared to quarter and pack it out. Mountain hogs are a challenge, but can be rewarding as well. There are some magnums on Cohutta. This boar that I killed on Cohutta in August was pushing 300#. Good luck to you and your friend.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 29, 2012)

whitetailfreak said:


> Cohutta is somewhat of a tease for hog hunters, and most pigs are killed by opportunist deer and bear hunters. Our hogs are very nomadic and constantly on the move looking for their next meal. This nomadic nature leaves behind what seems like hog rooting and sign in every drainage on the mountain. It is very common to see lots of sign but very few sightings (hence the "tease" I speak of). Don't forget that it will be small game weapons only, and my choice would be a .50 Smokepole. In the event that you get a hog, I would be prepared to quarter and pack it out. Mountain hogs are a challenge, but can be rewarding as well. There are some magnums on Cohutta. This boar that I killed on Cohutta in August was pushing 300#. Good luck to you and your friend.



Nice pig man.  Was it a headshot?  I prefer South georgia to get my pigs, just drive the Arctic Cat right up to where you shoot the pig.


----------



## 35 Whelen Jr (Dec 29, 2012)

Bond Swamp NWR, which is close to Macon, GA, is a good place to find hogs. Special hog season starts January 2-31. Must have a refuge permit from www.fws.gov/bondswamp and sign in before hunt and must sign out all harvested game.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Dec 29, 2012)

lbzdually said:


> Nice pig man.  Was it a headshot?  I prefer South georgia to get my pigs, just drive the Arctic Cat right up to where you shoot the pig.



yep, just forward of the ear


----------



## pine nut (Dec 29, 2012)

That's a nice hog!


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 30, 2012)

deadend said:


> You gots to have luck and lots of it. They're too nomadic to count on. You'd have better luck on Pinelog.



  I wouldn't be counting on seeing them any easier at PL........but the Hiking is much easier.............Magnums/Monsters at both places, but alot more hogs and maybe some bigger ones at Cohutta and better chances..........Both places they are Nocturnal and Very Smart. Pinelog gets alot more pressure in a much smaller area, so I think they are tougher........you got more Bigfoot up there too, btw

Just make sure you hunt uphill if possible...


----------



## Ajohnson0587 (Dec 31, 2012)

35 Whelen Jr said:


> Bond Swamp NWR, which is close to Macon, GA, is a good place to find hogs. Special hog season starts January 2-31. Must have a refuge permit from www.fws.gov/bondswamp and sign in before hunt and must sign out all harvested game.



I can't find where to obtain the permit, even tried "refuge permit" in the search tab. Could u find the page and link it in here or PM it to me if u dnt mind? Thank in advance

Never mind found out that signing the brochure serves as your permit, thanks though for the info posted.


----------



## Sniper62 (Dec 31, 2012)

Good Lord whitetailfreak, that's a monster!


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 1, 2013)

Sniper62 said:


> Good Lord whitetailfreak, that's a monster!



Yessir!

Biggest pig I have ever seen in the wild was at Cohutta....................It really looked like a farm Pig; white with Black blotches like a Holstein.......Driving out with my son at Dusk, it was eating acorns on the side of the road.............I still cannot believe how big it was


----------



## deadend (Jan 1, 2013)

This Cohutta ridge hog is waist high on me and I'm 6'3".  His rub trees and tusk cuts confirm.  I only have nocturnal pics of his hind end.  Never in daylight.  Still hopeful for an encounter though.

http://forum.gon.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=702152&stc=1&d=1354426795


----------



## whitetailfreak (Jan 1, 2013)

That looks to be a dandy. Was he coming to a food source?


----------



## Grover Willis (Jan 1, 2013)

deadend said:


> This Cohutta ridge hog is waist high on me and I'm 6'3".  His rub trees and tusk cuts confirm.  I only have nocturnal pics of his hind end.  Never in daylight.  Still hopeful for an encounter though.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=702152&stc=1&d=1354426795



Let me borrow that camera. you got all kinds of stuff i need. oh and by the way, there are absolutely no hogs on pine log or even near there.


----------



## deadend (Jan 1, 2013)

whitetailfreak said:


> That looks to be a dandy. Was he coming to a food source?



Travels high ridges between super thick laurel and creek bottoms.  Leaves after dark and returns before morning.  I need to get a faster camera.  All I get is the hind end.


----------

